# College Station, TX Gamer Desperate for Role-Players



## airwalkrr

Howdy! That's what we say down here as a greetin'.  I'm a 22 year old with about 8 years of gaming experience and I am really desperate to find some good role-players. I'd even be willing to drive about anywhere within about an hour from here to find some quality gaming. There are a handful of players here in the Bryan/College Station area since it is a college town, but most of them are power gamers interested in puerile pissing contests. I like campaigns with a good story. Email me if you are interested. (aggietheo@yahoo.com)


----------



## Jdvn1

Houston's too far for you, eh?  I play in some PbP games through the week and a Friday game at a location in West Houston (6 & Westheimer).


----------



## airwalkrr

Houston is typically too far yes, if for no other reason than the fact that I am a poor college student and gas costs more than tuition these days. However if the game was REALLY good and met for at least a six-hour session I'd consider it. But I'm afraid Friday nights are a bit too difficult for me to commit to regularly unless it was a REALLY REALLY good game.  Saturdays, Sundays after 12:00 pm and Monday through Wednesday evenings I'm free.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dude, gas is so expensive right now, even in Houston, so I can understand that.  I could play Saturdays, but that's probably too much of a drive for you.

Have you tried looking for a new group in College Station?  D&D gamers hide everywhere.


----------



## Pyske

Have you considred trying to find some new gamers at AggieCon next weekend?


----------



## airwalkrr

I'm writing the Living Greyhawk interactive for Aggiecon. I ALWAYS try to find gamers there. Unfortunately, everyone at that con is either too fixated on anime to seriously care about gaming or they are too fixated on LG to play anything else. Hence why I'm trying less official channels. But who knows, maybe this will be my lucky year.


----------



## MaxKaladin

Do they no longer have WarCon or NovaCon?  I think when I was graduating, Nova was being disbanded and they were forming a new "official" TAMU gaming club in its place.  Do they run a con seperate from Aggiecon still (as Aggiecon used to be a Cephid Variable thing).  As you can probably tell, it's been a while since I've been in town (Graduated in summer of '97).  

Anyway, there used to be three or four game stores around.  I was always rather fond of BCS Books on Texas just north of University Drive.  I think they had a gamers seeking gamers board you could post on.


----------



## airwalkrr

Novacon got replaced by Protocon. There is also an official Texas A&M Gaming Club now. There's only two gaming stores left, B/CS and Lytle's. B/CS is where most gamers go. Lytle's is a horrible venue and is only still in business because it supplies Warhammer 40k players. Needless to say, I've checked out all these options, but thanks for chiming in. I was hoping that posting on enworld would open up some doors I might have overlooked or introduced me to gamers in a 100 mile radius or so that I might not be aware of.


----------

